# The cat and the lamb



## jenjscott (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a young cat that likes to hang out around the sheep barn.  Today the cat and the Christmas lamb were playing.  The lamb would sniff the cat, who would roll around in the grass till the lamb gave a little bounce.  Then the cat would get up in front of the lamb again and  lay down, repeat performance.  It was funny to watch.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 12, 2011)

One of ours did the same last lambing time and the mum was not too keen but the lambs played 
Funny to see


----------

